# R.I.P virtus our stripped corn snake



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

came home from a weekend away from home to find my stripped corn dead in the corner of his viv, we dont know how he died.. he hadnt ate for a month so i thought he was hibernating as it was the begining of hiberation month.. but it looked like he was choking and trying to get his breathe as his jaw was open wide and could see into his body But he had a bowl full of water so i know he didnt die of having nowt to drink and he died next to his water bowl... its hurt me sooo much. he lived a short life he was only about yr n half, but every morning i look into his tank and search for him.. then i look into the corner where i found and remember his gone....as im writing this im breaking my heart, but if he was in pain atleast his no longer in pain.. i didnt think snakes would become so much like babies to u and its hurts u to even think of them dying. 

sorry for going on! 

R.I.P BABY BOY.. WE MISS YOU.. :snake:


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

our stripped corn who died... R.I.P virtus baby x miss you loads xxxx


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I have no doubt I'd be breaking my heart if I lost any of my snakes, too.

Have you arranged for a PM to be done? I just wouldn't like to think he had anything that could be transmitted to any of your other snakes.

Take care.

Craig


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

sparkofgod said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. I have no doubt I'd be breaking my heart if I lost any of my snakes, too.
> 
> Have you arranged for a PM to be done? I just wouldn't like to think he had anything that could be transmitted to any of your other snakes.
> 
> ...


what you mean a PM to be arranged.. we think cus iv got poltergeist ghost in my house, tht the ghost harmed it. as it looked like its jaw had been broken or he could have choked on sommit and couldnt get his breathe.. but when we found him his jaw was wide open. but our other snakes are fine... its very strange. he hadnt eaten for a month and i was arranging for my mate to have him for a week or so to look at him as he is VERY good with reptiles. and he would have used his special treats on getting him to eat :lol2: but then we found him dead. i also thought the snake was in hibernating, as it was the start of hibernation month.. im really upset since that his dead. but iv got 9 more to look after now and make sure they all fine. im always checking them all including the one who died for mites and thats. and they all clean


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

How sad  RIP little dude. Renegade, I feel your loss, its never a nice thing losing a loved one, scaly or not. Keep your chin up yeah? : victory:


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

PrimalUrges said:


> How sad  RIP little dude. Renegade, I feel your loss, its never a nice thing losing a loved one, scaly or not. Keep your chin up yeah? : victory:


thanks mate, yeah its horrible losing a pet so close to xmas, he was apart of the family too  but he will never be forgotten.


----------

